# 6th Annual Vancouver Wheelmen VO Bike Swap - APRIL 24, 2016



## tedly3000 (Feb 4, 2016)

Vancouver Wheelmen Vintage Bicycle Swap! - Held at Britannia Greenway around 1045 Commercial Drive and Napier Street (next to The Drive Organics - Google map) in beautiful Vancouver, BC. 1930' to 1960's bicycles and parts, balloon tires, banana seats and road bikes. It's a Great opportunity to find a rare bike or vintage part - Fun for the whole family! FREE TO ATTEND. Vendor tables are $20 CAD.

   * Presented by Vancouver Wheelmen
   * Facebook: www.facebook.com/vancouverwheelmen
   * Twitter: https://twitter.com/#!/VancvrWheelmen

*For our friends in the USA, this is a great opportunity to travel to Canada since our dollar is low and yours is high! 
*




*
*


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for posting Teddy!  If anyone would like a vendor table, visit our facebook page to leave a message, or email to: info@vancouverwheelmen.com.  This is shaping up to be our biggest yet!  Raffle and prizes too!


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Feb 22, 2016)

The raffle bike this year is a late 1940's Sunshine -Waterloo mens cruiser!


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Apr 19, 2016)

This coming Sunday!  Added a new Schwinn to the Raffle.  T-shirts and Beer Coozies for sale.  Bike Corral too!


----------

